# Moundsville, WV - Gussie YM B&T Wonderful



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14870554

Gussie, #54383, is a beautiful 2-year old German Shepherd. He is truly a wonderful dog with a nice sturdy build. Gussie can't wait to have a family of his own to love. 
The Marshall County Animal Shelter is the proud recipient of two national awards; the Humane Education Achievement Award, and the Paws to Recycle Program for community support. We take all unwanted pets for the prevention of cruelty. Shelter hours are Monday through Saturday from 11:00 to 4:00, and Sunday from 11:00 to 3:00. Telephone: 304-845-9770. Adoption fees for dogs and puppies are $100.00, cats and kittens are $85.00. This price includes all vaccinations, worming, Revolution applications, feline leukemia or canine heartworm testing, spaying or neutering, and rabies vaccination for animals 6 months or older. We know we have the perfect pet for you! 
Gussie is up-to-date with routine shots. 
My Contact InfoMarshall County Animal Shelter 
Moundsville, WV 
(304) 845-9770


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

quite a bit of gray on his muzzle for a two-year-old. in any case, whata beautiful boy.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

Anyone in this area that can temp test him? I would be interested in helping him if he is OK with other dogs, and cats would be nice...

PM me if you can help.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

any news on this boy? his PF link isn't working?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

No longer on site


----------

